# Just bought a Clausing 8540 for $250!!



## Mastiff

It is in working condition with all its tooling. I'll be picking it up the Saturday after next.


----------



## nightowl499

We want pictures!!


----------



## leadunderpressure

Pictures are required to work up the appropriate jealousy. Very nice score!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kevinb71

It didn't happen without pictures!
Nice Score!


----------



## Mastiff

I bought it without seeing it. The guy is supposed to be sending me pictures. When he does, I'll post the pictures here. He is a respected member of my metalworking club, so I am sure it is as he described. He offered it for sale at  our monthly meeting, and I was the first one who said "I'll take it".


----------



## Mister Ed

I want to be the first to say (in a nice way of course) ... you suck!


----------



## nightowl499

Yes i must concur with mr ed you suck


----------



## Mastiff

I just got an email from the guy. He didn't send me the pictures, just gave me directions and a time to come get it. I'll be picking it up on April 26th.
He did re-verify that it is a Clausing 8540.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Holy crap.



Bernie


----------



## schor

When we see pictures then we say you suck. Till then it's just a dream you had.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet

I'll say it right now - $250 for a working mill with tooling - Oh man, you REALLY suck! ) Congrats! I had to pay more than that for a rusty round column mill drill that needed parts! Cast iron is like gold around here... (Kansas)


----------



## Mastiff

I've already paid the guy the $250, now it is just picking it up and seeing what I bought sight unseen.

He also has a surface grinder I might pick up while I'm there. He hasn't given me a price on it yet. I don't know who made it. Again, this is sight unseen.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Mastiff

*Re: Just bought a Clausing 8540 for $250!! (NOW WITH PICTURES!!!)*

Just finished dropping off the U-Haul trailer.


----------



## chuckorlando

Thats awesome man.


----------



## Rbeckett

That is a darn fine score and I truly hope you get plenty of enjoyment working with your new to you mill.  The owners manuals are still available from Clausing and a woodworker site on Ebay.  If you need his site I can look it up for you, but it will take a bit to find it.  The quality of the reproduction manual is very good and quite crisp too.

Bob


----------



## David

What a deal!  250$ is money well spent.  Did you get the surface grinder??

David


----------



## Terrywerm

You lucky S.O.....     never mind!!!

Great find!  Keep us posted on your progress with it!


----------



## Mastiff

Rbeckett said:


> That is a darn fine score and I truly hope you get plenty of enjoyment working with your new to you mill.  The owners manuals are still available from Clausing and a woodworker site on Ebay.  If you need his site I can look it up for you, but it will take a bit to find it.  The quality of the reproduction manual is very good and quite crisp too.
> 
> Bob



Thanks, Bob. The woodworker site would be good to have, but don't go out of your way.


David, the surface grinder was gone by the time I  got there.

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## tertiaryjim

Fantastic find. Glad for you.
Guess those pictures make the You Suck official.


----------



## Mastiff

Rbeckett said:


> That is a darn fine score and I truly hope you get plenty of enjoyment working with your new to you mill.  The owners manuals are still available from Clausing and a woodworker site on Ebay.  If you need his site I can look it up for you, but it will take a bit to find it.  The quality of the reproduction manual is very good and quite crisp too.
> 
> Bob



Bob, I finally found that woodworker site. The guy charges $30 for the Operators Manual, I think that is well worth it. I ordered it last night.

I also got a TECO 2HP VFD. I found some videos by Tubal Cain on installing it.

I just went on Ebay and checked out the price  on tooling. I think the $250 I spent would only have bought the tooling, meaning effectively I got the mill for free!


----------



## David

We know!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigearl67

Great find! I really like the power feed. Earl


----------



## itsme_Bernie

You really hit the big one!  More pics when you get it going!


----------



## graffix90

Just a quick question what are your thought on the mill, i just bought one and picking it up in a few days didn't get as good a deal as you but a very clean machine from the first owner who used it for woodworking.


----------



## SS 502

Nice buy Mastiff. I just picked up an 8541 that was only 4 miles from my house. It was all there, including tooling and 6 Cat 30 holders, lots of cutters too.  These machines are perfect for a home shop I think and don't take up much more space than a drill press.  I plan on a total restore on this machine, mostly because I enjoy the process so much. Does anyone know if factory parts such as labels and ID plates are still available?


----------



## BGHansen

Here's the Clausing service manual for the 8540, 8541, 8550 and 8551 mills.  Downloaded from somewhere on the web.  Congrats on the pick up!

Bruce


----------



## wa5cab

What is the difference between 8540, 41, 50, 51 models?  I can see that the series was available with both hand and power table feed but aside from some changes at certain serial numbers, I don't see any other differences on the parts pages.  I would have thought maybe two spindle tapers but the specs page just says #30 American Std.


----------



## SS 502

8541 single phase main motor with power feed
8551 three phase main motor with hand  feed
8540 three phase main motor with power feed
8550 single phase main motor with hand feed

lots of information here:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing vertical/page2.html


----------



## wa5cab

OK.  Thanks.  But are you certain that they are in the right order?  I would have expected them to be in the same order (for example, single, 3, single, 3).  Instead, they are 3, single, single, 3.


----------



## Terrywerm

Mastiff, nice score. I've been looking for one of those when time and money permit, as well as distance. There is one currently for sale out near Cleveland, Ohio, but it is too far for me to go.

Please keep us posted how you are doing with it.


----------



## SS 502

wa5cab said:


> OK.  Thanks.  But are you certain that they are in the right order?  I would have expected them to be in the same order (for example, single, 3, single, 3).  Instead, they are 3, single, single, 3.



That's what the document at the link shows.  It's not the way I would have IDd them either!


----------



## wa5cab

OK.  Thanks.  Just double-checking.


----------



## A618fan2

Very nice machine for short bucks!  Congrats!

John


----------



## wa5cab

I added SS 502's model number list to the front cover of the manual and put it into Downloads in the Clausing Mills category.

That's for the 8540 Series.


----------



## Silverbullet

Can I get you to go buy a couple lottery tickets for me. You can't lose.


----------



## scwhite

Mastiff said:


> *Re: Just bought a Clausing 8540 for $250!! (NOW WITH PICTURES!!!)*
> 
> Just finished dropping off the U-Haul trailer.
> 
> View attachment 75490
> View attachment 75491
> View attachment 75492
> View attachment 75493
> View attachment 75494
> 
> 
> View attachment 75490
> View attachment 75491
> View attachment 75492
> View attachment 75493
> View attachment 75494


I just bought a Clausing 8540
I am working on it now putting new belts
and some bearings in the  variable speed
 Idler shaft


----------



## Silverbullet

My turn you lucky s o , Sun shine in your future , I'm the envious one now. Good luck great machine too.


----------



## DeanB

Silverbullet said:


> My turn you lucky s o , Sun shine in your future , I'm the envious one now. Good luck great machine too.


So an 8540 in working condition with tooling just popped up about 10 miles from me for $1250.  Worth looking at?


----------



## matthewsx

Yes, and buying if complete and working I'd say.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Buy it nowwww.. unless it is a complete mess.


----------



## Janderso

Mastiff said:


> *Re: Just bought a Clausing 8540 for $250!! (NOW WITH PICTURES!!!)*
> 
> Just finished dropping off the U-Haul trailer.
> 
> View attachment 75490
> View attachment 75491
> View attachment 75492
> View attachment 75493
> View attachment 75494
> 
> 
> View attachment 75490
> View attachment 75491
> View attachment 75492
> View attachment 75493
> View attachment 75494


You suck dude!


----------

